# Make 9mm your first gun



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay, I'm now a seasoned veteran of handgun ownership (3 weeks) so I thought I'd post my observations so far. 

First, the Sig SP2022 that I purchased for my one an only handgun is a tremendously fun gun to shoot. Bought it, stepped out to the range at the gun store, got a five minute tutorial from the owner and was knocking down steel plates at 75'. I'm told that is a very respectable distance for handguns. As of today (3 weeks later) I went through several passes of 6 plates at 75' and went 6 for 6 many times. I even had other guys looking on making me nervous and still hit them all. On top of that, I am feeding this Sig the crappiest ammo they have. $9 for 50 rounds (Ultramax remanufactured ammo) and this gun has not malfunctioned once in over 700 rounds. Consider me a Sig fan. 

To my point about 9mm. Your first gun needs to be enjoyable to shoot as well as affordable to shoot. I have friends shooting .40s&w and .45ACP and complaining about the cost. 9mm is cheap to shoot, doesn't hurt your hand and will allow you to practice more. 9mm into center mass is way better than .45ACP sailing through the air and missing any day. If you're a better shot because you've practiced more I think you throw the whole stopping power conversation out the window. 

For the guy buying his first gun, get a 9mm with some type of decocker and you'll be having some serious, safe and affordable fun at the range. You'll spend so much time with that gun, you'll know it inside and out when a crisis arises. And, realistically, the chances of us getting in a gunfight are slim. The opportunities to have some fun at your local range are much, much greater. 

After shooting for less than a month, I'm entering my first steel plate match tomorrow morning. I won't win, but I guarantee that I will have fun and not go broke. 

The German Army took over half of Europe shooting 9mm so don't tell me that it's for wimps. Those are some thoughts from a noob shooter for what they are worth. I don't regret Sig and I don't regret 9mm.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually, the German army took over 1/2 of Europe shooting other stuff. Their handguns pretty much sat in their holsters same as our 1911's did. :mrgreen:

But you make some good points about the 9mm. I would add that it is not just for beginners though it is a good choice for the new guy buying his first firearm. There are many, many highly trained and experienced guys on this forum who have owned and shot everything and use the 9mm as their defense round of choice.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Welcome*

Glad you're having fun with the 9mm. It is a great round to shoot a lot. I carry a Beretta 96 in .40 S&W but have a 92 (9mm) that I shoot loads more. That is the reason I got the 92, and the fact that the suppressor and subsonic ammo is also cheaper for 9mm. I use an AAC M9-SD 9MM Suppressor. When you compete in the plate match have a great time. I think you'll find that competition enhances your concentration and when you have an "observer" hanging on your shoulder at the range you also shoot better. That's why I shoot IDPA. If you have a moment go to IDPA.com and take a look at the program so to speak. I think you'd like it. You already have the basic requirement for Standard Service Pistol. All you need is some spare mags and an approved holster and you're ready to go. Just keep in mind that you shoot service ammo in the matches so you'll need to practice with some as well. Again, welcome to the fraternity, glad to have you on board.


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

Good advice--I'm looking to buy my first semi-auto, and honestly haven't considered a 9mm. I've heard lots of talk from guys I know about cost of ammo, & 9mm being choice... so much more to consider. The SP2022 looks like a great buy, though. Comparable models??


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

vanguard:
did this forum lead you to the 9mm or did you get other guidance?
Nice to know that there are those out there that made a right choice for their first gun.

DeltaNu: - keep reading on this thread under the forumse and you should pick up on the specific models members like in 9mm. There are very good 9mm handguns from each company - ones that strike me immediately are GLOCK MODEL 19 (maybe the best 9mm); Springfield XD (very popular); Ruger, Walther (PPS); the SIGs (obviously); HK; FNH; ParaOrd.
Happy hunting in those forums and you will learn.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I agree that the 9mm is a good choice for beginners but I am also one of those people who have been around handguns for a while and have had a lot of formal training. I can own and carry whatever I want these days and my choice is still the 9mm. Actually it is my choice again. I was convinced for several years that the .40S&W was THE round but iscovered that the 9mm was just as good for my needs and that I shot it just a little bit better than the .40. 

I ended up with the Glock 19 as my sidearm of choice. There are many other fine 9mm handguns out there but as long as I have a choice the Glock 19 will be what I use. 

Last but not least; I do normally recommend a .38 Special revolver for beginners but if one is set on a semi-auto pistol, the 9mm would be my recommendation as well.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree, except for the part about pistols mattering in war. They really don't.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

DeltaNu1142 said:


> The SP2022 looks like a great buy, though. Comparable models??


SP2009, SP2340


----------



## js27mw11 (Aug 15, 2008)

I bought a Glock 17 2nd Gen as my first handgun. It shoots great. It had three failures to eject when my cousin shot it but Im positive it came from his bad technique. Currently shooting Win. 115gr. FMJ through it.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*At the risk of getting a rasberry . . . .*

I cannot discount the 9mm as a combat round. As a kid I cut my teeth on Vic Morrow and Combat on black and white television (probably the reason I joined the Marine Corps) and it seemed every German had an MP40 and the Thompson was the Allied "King of Combat". I agree that handguns are support weapons only. I was a FAC in an OV-10 and was issued a 1911, the handgun of the time. I only fired the 1911 to qualify, never in anger or defense. Perception at least gives the impression that there were a lot more MP40's around than Mauser rifles. Hence the German Army conquering 1/2 of Europe with the 9mm. Okay, that's my Labor Day weekend observation, take your shots. Too much TV in the evening as a kid.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Ahh, *COMBAT!!!* Great show. Extremely cool the way the Germans spoke german rather than that Hogan's Heroes broken english.

Sargeant Saunders was the best, but Cage was cool too. :smt023


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i agree w/most of what you say, my carry gun is a 9mm sig. although i would never purposly put the crappiest ammo i could find in any sig. not for practice or anything else, i use blaser fmj for practice.and federal hst hp for carry.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah..I'm not a bug fan of bad ammo for anything. I roll my own for most of my target shooting but I try to match that close to what I'll carry in that same gun just for familiarity. Bad ammo always caused me more work at some point so I try to stay away from it.

Y'all pretty right for most people I'll advise a 9mm for those wanting to learn their way around an auto loader and a 38 spl. for a wheel gun just because they wont kill ya with recoil mainly. I am not one to figure cost in my shooting habits or I guess I'd have all 22's..heh..Shoot all day for 15.00:smt033

A 9mm is a respectable round though some will say it is lacking I'll wager anyone that has one pointed their way is gonna want to get small in a hurry. So it must have value in a people hurting round. and they are a lot of fun to shoot..though to me a hot loaded 44 mag is too..just not for 300 rounds..heh

I like a 45 ACP most. I have and will carry a 9mm sometimes and will 40's but I've just always liked the way a 45 gets it done. Really with modern ammo these days they all will get it done so it will come more down to what someone likes to shoot. I get around the cost some with a Dillon Square Deal press. Something I *would not* advise everyone to do. It's not something to go into lightly. I enjoy it but I have seen some pretty bad things happen with improper reloads. The new auto indexing presses make it a little more safe but you have to pay real close attention to what you're doing.

Most people I tell to go to Walmart and find that WBW ammo that is a little cheaper and shoots pretty well for practice:smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Good points for the 9mm. But.................beware...one might get stuck in the 9mm thinking and never attempt anything else. Yes, we all know the costs of ammo affect the short term decision as well, but the 45acp in the right platform is, well.......best to try and learn on. Then, everything else is trivial.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> Good points for the 9mm. But.................beware...one might get stuck in the 9mm thinking and never attempt anything else. Yes, we all know the costs of ammo affect the short term decision as well, but the 45acp in the right platform is, well.......best to try and learn on. Then, everything else is trivial.


+1:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ram Rod said:


> Then, everything else is trivial.


I choose 9mm _because_ hardware choice is trivial. For defense, the caliber chosen is so far down the list of importance as to be almost negligible. Mindset, marksmanship, gunhandling, tactics...there are many things more important than the particular gun/round selected.

Americans tend to be fixated on _stuff_, however.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I choose 9mm because hardware choice is trivial. For defense, the caliber chosen is so far down the list of importance as to be almost negligible. Mindset, marksmanship, gunhandling, tactics...there are many things more important than the particular gun/round selected.
> 
> Americans tend to be fixated on stuff, however.


+1 You speak (well, write) the truth once again. I prefer certain makes of sidearms and certain calibers but I pride myself on the fact that I normally can pick up any given weapon and figure out how to work it and shoot it fairly well right away.

If one has fundamental sound skills and tactics, one should be able to pick up any weapon and be able to use it. Weapons are tools.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I agree, except for the part about pistols mattering in war. They really don't.


Yes, I think the Germans used Panzers to conquer Europe, not Lugers...

LOL

Jeff


----------



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay, I take back the German Army comment. Still love the Sig 9mm though and am looking forward to some defensive pistol classes I have lined up. Good call on the IDPA. I was pleased to find several clubs and local events here in Eastern Ohio. Looks like a whole lot of fun and I will be trying my hand at it for the first time around mid September. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Not busting balls... just a joke. I carry an XD9SC now when I can, but often carry a massive P-3AT.

PS I think the Panzers shot 45ACP, since 9mm is hardly sufficient... :watching:

JW


----------



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hideit:

This forum was very instumental in my research when I was deciding on a gun. I was thankful to find you guys and read about everyone's real world experiences. I'd say that it was the owner at the gun store that convinced me to go with 9mm, double action first shot and a decocker for my first gun. I think his primary concerns were me not shooting myself and being able to afford lots of practice.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey guys - adding my .02 - I recently got a Beretta 92FS from Buds Gun Shop online for less than $500. I frequently suffer from Buyers Remorse - everything from my donut for breakfast to my car, but not this time! I have not felt an ounce of regret and love that piece of iron now as much as the days I spent drooling over it online!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You may well find out, once you fire other handguns, that the SiGPro has one of THE best triggers out there. Shoot with friends and try theirs, rent guns at a range (if available where you are at) and try then as well. As much as I love my P228, my SP has a better trigger. It is as I've read elsewhere one of the most underrated triggers available in handguns these days and after finally putting live rounds through mine I can agree.

Happy to read you had a pleasurable experience in all your seasoning :smt047 After owning many and selling the ones that didn't work BEST for me, I'm down with SiG's (check my signature and pic threads). I do still try others as well as other calibers when the opportunity presents, but I am pretty picky on what I spend my money on. Fit and feel are foremost. Keep on keepin' on and give us another range report from time to time.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Vanguard1987 said:


> The German Army took over half of Europe shooting 9mm so don't tell me that it's for wimps.


The Germans conquered Europe with 88mm artillery, Panther tanks, and Stuka dive bombers. The main use of the 9mm, whether in pistols or machine pistols, was executing civilians.

But I agree with your other points. Keep up the good work. :smt023


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i love my 9mm (Glock 19), i started off like you only a lot smaller round, i started off buying a walther p22 (.22 cal) and learned on that, from basic upkeep to safe handling, and good shooting practices, then i made the mistake of buying a .45 cal and just wasnt ready for it so i went to the 9mm and i love it!!! but i think my next gun will be a 10mm 

have fun with ur new sig, they are great firearms, and the best thing to know about firearms is "take care of them and they will take care of you"

knox


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> You may well find out, once you fire other handguns, that the SiGPro has one of THE best triggers out there. Shoot with friends and try theirs, rent guns at a range (if available where you are at) and try then as well. As much as I love my P228, my SP has a better trigger. It is as I've read elsewhere one of the most underrated triggers available in handguns these days and after finally putting live rounds through mine I can agree.
> 
> Happy to read you had a pleasurable experience in all your seasoning :smt047 After owning many and selling the ones that didn't work BEST for me, I'm down with SiG's (check my signature and pic threads). I do still try others as well as other calibers when the opportunity presents, but I am pretty picky on what I spend my money on. Fit and feel are foremost. Keep on keepin' on and give us another range report from time to time.


+1 on the SP trigger. I was in a gun store yesterday looking at a used Walther P99 and saw an SP2009 sitting next to it for nearly $200 less in similar condition. Dry fired it a few times and was really impressed with its trigger.


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

the 1911 is becoming less and less popular. It seems things like Sig, walther, glock and HK being the new buzz on the block. 9mm is very popular for these high quality arms.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Now I have several 1911's and still carry them. There's a lot to be said for many of the modern designs but a good 1911 is just a thing of beauty and will perform great :smt1099 I got a Mark III Ruger for my boy mainly because it is like shooting a 22 cal 1911..heh


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've been waving back and forth on this topic.... I want to make a 9mm my first purchase but I have others telling me to go 40. caliber.... 

You guys are all making great points.....

But I think for all the reasons pointed out I will go with the 9mm .... I'm leaning towards a Sig226 as my first pistol but that is till up in the air...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> But I think for all the reasons pointed out I will go with the 9mm .... I'm leaning towards a Sig226 as my first pistol but that is till up in the air...


A good quality 9mm, like the Sig226, will handle +P 9mm just fine, and with quality self-defense ammo, that's a good 'stopper,' if you can hit where you aim.

You can practice with lighter loaded FMJ's that are much cheaper and more pleasant to shoot, and you will practice more, enjoy it more, and likely become a better shooter, as a result.

Just my opinion.


----------

